# Turkeys in the Uintas?



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey fellas! Question for you all. 
I have been trying to get my boys (7 and 8 yrs old) to be with me when I get a turkey this year. I'm trying to get them excited about hunting when they're young. I have only had hens come in to gun range thus far when I'm with my boys. Because of school, Mom doesn't want me to take them out on a school night. So, I guess this weekend is that last time to have them with me on the hunt. 
So here's the question. We are going to our family cabin in the Uintalands cabin association on the mirror lake highway. (For those that don't know, that's about 4 miles from the Wyoming border) Does anyone know if there are any turkeys in that area? Don't be afraid to PM me.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well.......I guess that answers that question.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never herd or seen them in there.... But that don't mean nuthin!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw a pair up that way once during archery deer about 5 years ago. Just walking along the road ditch without a care in the world.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have not seen them in that area. I usually camp in that general area a couple times a year.


----------

